# Back pain



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been in severe pain since the last day of gun season but since my tractor wouldn't go up the hill to muddy I walked to my blind which was a bear and Monday I hurt so bad could barely walk don't know what I did but its been bad . I've always had some pain but it s always on the right side of my spine but now its on the left its like a pinched nerve but its been 3 weeks now and I've never had one last this long my pain meds don't help had an appt with my dr in Jan but got it moved up so I go Monday to see what might be going on . Just hope its not a more serious problem since my back is shot already don't need more problems or I'm going to end up in a wheelchair . I've had several rounds of shots an epidural plus had the nerves burnt on my right side plus surgery don't know how much more pain I can take. Just hope I can get some relief by March cause my cousin is taking me to FLORIDA again on a fishing trip with the pain it wont be enjoyable for me so please pray for me to get some relief by then so I can enjoy my trip


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Got some great back doctors at riverside hospital in Columbus. Helped me with my problems.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you ever tried the teeter!!!! It’s been a Quality of life saver for me


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

1basshunter said:


> Have you ever tried the teeter!!!! It’s been a Quality of life saver for me


No what is that


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It’s a hang up it Will stretch your muscles out plus I will put your back in alignment You hang upside down in it


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Have you ever tried the teeter!!!! It’s been a Quality of life saver for me


Is that the thing where you hang upside down?..that looks like it would relieve some pain.
Posted same time you were replying I guess.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Got some great back doctors at riverside hospital in Columbus. Helped me with my problems.


Dr Bradford Mullins in Westerville did my surgery 3 yrs ago he said nothing else he could for me then he had great reviews and suppose to be one of the best see what my pain dr says which he has already said he may have to refer me to a surgeon but they may not want to touch me since Ive already had a major surgery we will see what happens but I cant take the pain Im having may have to give me a stronger pain med cause Norco aint doing it


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have you tried a chiropractor?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

1basshunter said:


> It’s a hang up it Will stretch your muscles out plus I will put your back in alignment You hang upside down in it


Ok yes Ive thought about that but didn't know if it would help or if the would hold me Im a big guy 390# gained a lot since I had to quit working and cant do a lot because of my back


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Have you tried a chiropractor?


Yes I have plus had all kinds of therapy also but not for this pain Im having now


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you have back pain and not nerve, spinal or joint degeneration you could have weak glutes or lats . Your lats attach to the bottom back or your rib cage. 1 might be weaker than the other. If one side is not helping out your strong side will get hurt. 

People tend to hunch forward when holding their gun for long periods of time. Try squeezing your glutes so your hips go forward and see if it takes pressure off your back. If you have weakness in your glutes or abs your back is not getting help and the back will suffer. If you cant do a bridge or one legged bridge you could have glutes weakness. If you cant do a dragonfly your abs are real weak.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Yes I have plus had all kinds of therapy also


There is a lot a difference between a chiropractor and a real chiropractor just an FYI


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Give some hard thought to seeing a good neurologist for a professional definition of what is wrong and what is needed to fix it properly. I had back pain off and on for 59 years after injuring it digging a deep post hole when I was sixteen.. Last year it got so bad and started losing feeling in my legs so I saw a neurologist and ended up having back surgery, lower lumbar five fused. Pain was gone immediately but it has been difficult learning to walk again. Surgeon advised 12 to 18 months to get those long nerves from the spine to the toes working again. It is now a 13 months since surgery, pain free and able to walk without a cane. Long road back but damned nice to be pain free and looking forward to next season's fishing and maybe even some squirrel hunting.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Dr Bradford Mullins in Westerville did my surgery 3 yrs ago he said nothing else he could for me then he had great reviews and suppose to be one of the best see what my pain dr says which he has already said he may have to refer me to a surgeon but they may not want to touch me since Ive already had a major surgery we will see what happens but I cant take the pain Im having may have to give me a stronger pain med cause Norco aint doing it


Norco sucks...didn't do anything for me.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ok I agree see a real bone doctor, and first thing he wants is you gotta loose some pounds , in your case a diet pill from the doctor will help. and then your gonna learn to exsercise. only way out of this mess is you gotta do it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> There is a lot a difference between a chiropractor and a real chiropractor just an FYI


What's that even mean?..he said he saw a chiropractor.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I've been in severe pain since the last day of gun season but since my tractor wouldn't go up the hill to muddy I walked to my blind which was a bear and Monday I hurt so bad could barely walk don't know what I did but its been bad . I've always had some pain but it s always on the right side of my spine but now its on the left its like a pinched nerve but its been 3 weeks now and I've never had one last this long my pain meds don't help had an appt with my dr in Jan but got it moved up so I go Monday to see what might be going on . Just hope its not a more serious problem since my back is shot already don't need more problems or I'm going to end up in a wheelchair . I've had several rounds of shots an epidural plus had the nerves burnt on my right side plus surgery don't know how much more pain I can take. Just hope I can get some relief by March cause my cousin is taking me to FLORIDA again on a fishing trip with the pain it wont be enjoyable for me so please pray for me to get some relief by then so I can enjoy my trip


Prayers sent slimdaddy45. Some of my friends ask me why I have a problem with considering a wheelchair. Is the pain constant, or only when you move?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> What's that even mean?..he said he saw a chiropractor.


I think he means there are good chiropractors that understand what different pains mean, and chiropractors that simply go through generic routines to keep you coming back. I’ve been to both, and there’s a huge difference.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> I think he means there are good chiropractors that understand what different pains mean, and chiropractors that simply go through generic routines to keep you coming back. I’ve been to both, and there’s a huge difference.


That goes for anything though...from doctors to mechanics...guess you gotta go to multiple chiropractors to figure it out.


----------



## steven miller (May 1, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> That goes for anything though...from doctors to mechanics...guess you gotta go to multiple chiropractors to figure it out.


Narco is worthless. Had rods etc in L2-3. A month ago these were removed and longer rods etc to connect 2 thru 5. Had nerves getting pinched from vertebrae, discs had gotten too thin to support vertebraes


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> What's that even mean?..he said he saw a chiropractor.


Some chiropractors are not as good as others


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> I think he means there are good chiropractors that understand what different pains mean, and chiropractors that simply go through generic routines to keep you coming back. I’ve been to both, and there’s a huge difference.


Exactly what I meant couldn’t of said it better


----------



## steven miller (May 1, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> Exactly what I meant couldn’t of said it better


I should include I've had great results.
Omni Orthopedics, Canton.
3rd surgery in 4 1/2 years. All were for different things, not failed surgery.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have met Slimdaddy... he is not a candidate for a chiropractor. Nor would he do well with an inversion rack. No offense Slimdaddy, but you shouldnt even consider these options. If you are seeing a chiropractor stop. Turn his butt into the state.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I use a inversion table(teeter) three times a week for ten minutes at a time. I do NOT hang upside down, I have the table set at a 45 degree angle. A regular guy doesn't need to hang upside down!
After the first week my back pain was substantially reduced, after a month I was pain free.
I bought a heavy duty table( up to 400 lbs.) from Amazon, $200.
I'm a large guy 5'10"-240 lbs. hanging at a 45* stretchs my back but doesn't present any problems, couldn't imagine hanging.
Will this work for you, I don't know. It works very well for me. Ask around I'm sure someone you know has a table, you will know after the first use if it helps.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Want to add I'm a 67 year old fat slob who hasn't worked out in thirty years so don't feel that a inversion table is only for super fit muscle men. You just need to start out at a reasonable angle and then hang a little lower over time.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheKing said:


> Prayers sent slimdaddy45. Some of my friends ask me why I have a problem with considering a wheelchair. Is the pain constant, or only when you move?


Mostly when I move certain ways it hurts more


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dovans said:


> I have met Slimdaddy... he is not a candidate for a chiropractor. Nor would he do well with an inversion rack. No offense Slimdaddy, but you shouldnt even consider these options. If you are seeing a chiropractor stop. Turn his butt into the state.


Im not but I did in the past and it didn't help but he didn't do much to help so I quit going but Ive done a lot of therapy dr sent me for that and it didn't help then but this is a new pain never had pain on the left side before it has always been on the right of my spine since the surgery


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Give some hard thought to seeing a good neurologist for a professional definition of what is wrong and what is needed to fix it properly. I had back pain off and on for 59 years after injuring it digging a deep post hole when I was sixteen.. Last year it got so bad and started losing feeling in my legs so I saw a neurologist and ended up having back surgery, lower lumbar five fused. Pain was gone immediately but it has been difficult learning to walk again. Surgeon advised 12 to 18 months to get those long nerves from the spine to the toes working again. It is now a 13 months since surgery, pain free and able to walk without a cane. Long road back but damned nice to be pain free and looking forward to next season's fishing and maybe even some squirrel hunting.


Dr Mullins was a neurogolgists may have to go back to see him he did my surgery to start with


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have back issues as well, I have an inversion table like some of the other guys on here I've had decent luck with it. I had my first surgery when I was 29 here I am 33 and probably needing another my first one they just shaved the bulged disc down so it wasn't rubbing on my siatic nerve but it bulged again I don't want to go through another temporary fix and I don't want to get fused I've heard they do an artificial disc replacement but it's a special needs basis so I'm kind of stuck in limbo. Over all I think the table helps me but I feel it's also just a temporary fix for a permanent problem I've tried the physical therapy with all the stretches and the chiropractors with the traction but neither seemed to help, whatever you do I hope it works out for you back pains no joke and it surely does'nt make life any easier sometimes you can't even get comfortable in bed, when it's really bad I spent about 4 months sleeping in a recliner every night best of luck to you finding a better solution.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

So sorry for your pain I was fused 22 years ago made life life livable pain back don’t have any answers for you just I’ll be thinking and praying


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I have met Slimdaddy... he is not a candidate for a chiropractor. Nor would he do well with an inversion rack. No offense Slimdaddy, but you shouldnt even consider these options. If you are seeing a chiropractor stop. Turn his butt into the state.


This makes zero sense at all. Are you a neurologist? If there’s more context, include it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I have met Slimdaddy... he is not a candidate for a chiropractor. *Nor would he do well with an inversion rack. *No offense Slimdaddy, but you shouldnt even consider these options. If you are seeing a chiropractor stop. Turn his butt into the state.





M.Magis said:


> This makes zero sense at all. *Are you a neurologist? *If there’s more context, include it.


Often, that's a question many of us should ask ourselves before giving a lot of 'free' medical advice. It's often worth just what the 'patient' paid for it.
Especially jumping in and giving advice on using the inversion table without knowing...or asking more about 'your patients' health:
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...expert-answers/inversion-therapy/faq-20057951

slimdaddy, with your additional medical issues that haven't been discussed here on the thread, before I started any new pain management regiment( including inversion table) I would check with my doctor first.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Dr Mullins was a neurogolgists may have to go back to see him he did my surgery to start with


I had surgery from him as well. Didn’t do squat for me. His follow up was quite disappointing. I went to New Albany a couple weeks ago and will be going back now that I got another mri done on Friday. You may look into the OrthoNeuro center.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've had similar back problems for a year now. It's really limiting my activities.

I gave serious thought to getting an Inversion Table like the Teeter, but nixed it bc I wasn't too keen on being "upside/down".

I decided on a floor Back Stretch Bench. Just pulled the trigger and ordered one on-line from Dicks's for $112.

No doubt it's gonna help my back/leg/hip problems.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

you need MRI,pain kilers and muscle relaxant.
MRI will show where is your problem.
some time if your body is not in alyment the back musles has to much stres and the musclus get tight and never relax that create big pain and it come to point where you can not stand off the bed.
for this you need pain kilers and muscle relaxant,it efect your nerves and give signall to back muscles to relax.after 2 weeks you should be beter.if you get beter you should exercise,if you do not exercise the back muscles get stif,they get tight and not relax and you have same problem.
if you are not going to doctor get the reclining table and go swiming it take the presure off your back,and do streching exersize for back and your body .if you lay in bed more then 8 hours you create more presure on your back,you have to walk how much you can and sit in strait cheir no bends no recliner you deforming the pasture and increasing presure in back.
if you do exercise pay atention which strech it make no pain and which increase pain,which increase pain ,stop only that strach and find defrent strech.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> This makes zero sense at all. Are you a neurologist? If there’s more context, include it.


More common sense I guess.. Bottom line is He needs to see a Dr. before attempting any of the free advice suggestions.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> More common sense I guess.. Bottom line is He needs to see a Dr. before attempting any of the free advice suggestions.


So its common sense that he needs to report someone to the state board because he has a bad back?


----------



## steven miller (May 1, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> So its common sense that he needs to report someone to the state board because he has a bad back?


Omini Orthopedics. Dr. Wake


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Slimdaddy, having worked for many years in an environment no higher than 36 inches and a lot of that time no more than 28 inches, I am no stranger to back, leg and joint pain. I have been to arthritis clinics, seen many doctors and taken all the pain meds at one time or other. None really did any good. One night this summer while taking Chemo in Columbus the leg and back cramps got so bad that my legs would actually jerk so hard they would shake the bed..my wife got out of bed and went to a drug store to see if she could find anything ATC that might help. She found a 7.5 bottle of stuff that cost around 25 bucks and bought it. The name of the stuff is Theraworx "Releif". it comes in a spray bottle of either liquid or foam. (foam is less messy and easier to use). We put that stuff on my legs and back and within minutes there was not a sign of pain.. That stuff is the best 25 bucks I have ever spent.. Works better than any Rx I have ever had. Not in any way saying this will help you, and by all means you should see a Dr. . But it is something that maybe can give you some relief. We found it on eBay 4 bottles for 60 bucks and have been buying it that way... Hope you soon get some relief from your pain. I know what you are going thru..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> So its common sense that he needs to report someone to the state board because he has a bad back?


nah... just common sense to ignore you.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Often, that's a question many of us should ask ourselves before giving a lot of 'free' medical advice. It's often worth just what the 'patient' paid for it.
> Especially jumping in and giving advice on using the inversion table without knowing...or asking more about 'your patients' health:
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...expert-answers/inversion-therapy/faq-20057951
> 
> slimdaddy, with your additional medical issues that haven't been discussed here on the thread, before I started any new pain management regiment( including inversion table) I would check with my doctor first.


Second that approach. After 3 years of trying to resolve pain, I can tell you my experience. I am guessing, but I assume that you are years more into the problem. So this is probably familiar. At first onset, primary care physician sent me for x-ray and physical therapy and orthopedic surgeon consult. Long term pain meds were prescribed after 6 months and when that didn't work was sent to pain management for cervical spine steroid injections that did not work either. Although my problem is different and without solution, it did involve a mechanical failure in the hip joint. There might be a way to resolve your issue if it is a mechanical failure that is unrelated to motor neuron damage. The spine surgery industry is pushing new better diagnostic methods and novel minimally invasive surgery available. I know someone, a 55 year old 155 lb that it worked well for.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> Have you ever tried the teeter!!!! It’s been a Quality of life saver for me


The teeter is an inversion table that you hang upside-down on. My dad has one and its a life saver for him. You can find them on craigslist pretty cheep or get a decent one new for around $225 . I bought mine at Duhnums. Spelled that wrong I know.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I have flat feet and have a lot of instability through my lower back, my right side, and my hips. also had a lot of hamstring cramps. 

I watched a lot of athlean x on youtube free videos when i was trying to lose weight. He has flat feet and some of his issues reminded me of me.

But anyway he also has a lot of back pain videos assuming you dont need surgery you just have sever back/core weakness and need to strengthen it. If you do need surgery you will prob still need to strengthen after you recover

Here are some of the videos. If i miss some you can just type athlean x back pain into youtube.





















https://youtu.be/DWmGArQBtFI
https://youtu.be/IZcOAQoE81A


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dovans said:


> More common sense I guess.. Bottom line is He needs to see a Dr. before attempting any of the free advice suggestions.


my sentiments also. don't try anything until you've seen a doctor. you could do more damage than good. 

I had bad back pain all through my younger yrs. even had a doctor tell me I would never be able to make a living doing manual labor. that I needed a trade like fixing watches. I joined the marine corps and built up my stomach and back muscles and the pain went away. then some yrs ago I hurt my back and have a bulging disc that causes me pain. I live with it with pain meds.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Alot of people opt for pain med and surgery. But its good to get a physical therapist and put in some exercise work on the surrounding areas that support the spine. My dad was one of those guys that would take the pain med but would not do rehab on his back. Just wanted the magic pill. He always had back issues. I havent had any spasms, hot spots or anything since i started including a weekly back day into my work out routine. As you get older you have to work even harder to keep the muscle you have.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> Alot of people opt for pain med and surgery. But its good to get a physical therapist and put in some exercise work on the surrounding areas that support the spine. My dad was one of those guys that would take the pain med but would not do rehab on his back. Just wanted the magic pill. He always had back issues. I havent had any spasms, hot spots or anything since i started including a weekly back day into my work out routine. As you get older you have to work even harder to keep the muscle you have.


Sounds like the right approach for most cases. I think most doctors tend to steer patients that way at first. Another thing to be aware of is that some medicines cause severe back pain. For me it was statin prescription (cholesterol medicine). I was prescribed cholesterol medicine immediately after my stroke. And about 8 months later I could barely get up and walk across the room. The lower back pain was excruciating. It got gradually worse over that period of time. With nowhere to turn, I studied my meds and found that cholesterol medicine has a really bad and under-reported history for back and leg pain. And it can also lead to very serious irreversible muscle breakdown chemistry that shows up at first as tea or cola colored urine. And mine sure was brown colored. My doc said it was no big deal to stop taking it for a few weeks so I did. The excruciating pain subsided over the next two weeks and I was back to pain levels that I had been accustomed to. My urine turned back to yellow within a week. It is much more common than the pharmaceutical vendor literature indicates. I'll never take any kind of statin meds again. I know a few guys that experienced the same thing.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Went to my dr he said since I have a lot of narrowing of the spine that a nerve was pinched gave me some musule relaxers but my wife has had me on a heating pad then she would ice it and Sunday the pain started easing up a lot almost no pain on my left side dr wants me to come back in a month and if it comes back he will do more then mri or shots see what happens but the heat and ice helped me alot


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheKing said:


> Sounds like the right approach for most cases. I think most doctors tend to steer patients that way at first. Another thing to be aware of is that some medicines cause severe back pain. For me it was statin prescription (cholesterol medicine). I was prescribed cholesterol medicine immediately after my stroke. And about 8 months later I could barely get up and walk across the room. The lower back pain was excruciating. It got gradually worse over that period of time. With nowhere to turn, I studied my meds and found that cholesterol medicine has a really bad and under-reported history for back and leg pain. And it can also lead to very serious irreversible muscle breakdown chemistry that shows up at first as tea or cola colored urine. And mine sure was brown colored. My doc said it was no big deal to stop taking it for a few weeks so I did. The excruciating pain subsided over the next two weeks and I was back to pain levels that I had been accustomed to. My urine turned back to yellow within a week. It is much more common than the pharmaceutical vendor literature indicates. I'll never take any kind of statin meds again. I know a few guys that experienced the same thing.


Wow I do take Zocor with what you said Im going to try and not take it and see what it does my legs mainly my lower leg like my shins if I bump them or push on with a finger they really hurt but not unless bumped they don't hurt so Im starting tonight to quit taking them to see if it helps


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

That sucks. I was hoping you were just out of shape. My mom has untreated stenosis. She is disabled, can hardly move and has stage 4 bed sores since its extremely hard on her to be turned. Id suggest putting forth full effort to correct it. The downside of stenosis is abominable.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> That sucks. I was hoping you were just out of shape. My mom has untreated stenosis. She is disabled, can hardly move and has stage 4 bed sores since its extremely hard on her to be turned. Id suggest putting forth full effort to correct it. The downside of stenosis is abominable.


Anyone have expierence with medicinal marijuana for chronic back pain that can,t be corrected with surgery? I have been taking prescription opiods and want to get away from them I am hoping medicinal marijuana actually works


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

hailtothethief said:


> That sucks. I was hoping you were just out of shape. My mom has untreated stenosis. She is disabled, can hardly move and has stage 4 bed sores since its extremely hard on her to be turned. Id suggest putting forth full effort to correct it. The downside of stenosis is abominable.


When all of this started the mri said I had degenerative disc desease ,herniated discs ,spinal stenosis and severe nerve damage and arthritits dr said fusions or rods would not help me so he cut bone out to release the pressure on the nerves all in my lumbar L-1 TO L-5 I have about an 8'' scar up my back looks like an extended crack lol
no it starts just above the crack of my butt and yes Im out of shape gained a bunch of weight after I had to quit working . Dr said I'd never be without pain which I bear a lot before taking a pain pill I only use them as needed that's only when I really hurt but minor pain I just endure it so not to get dependent on pain killers which what I have is not that good anyway but they do help some . I do think the curved spine is a lot of my problem tho and its from sitting in a truck for about 37 yrs taking the beating they give


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Try what I use. Take one 50-70 mg vitamin "B Complex"(over the counter) supplement pill "every day" for 30 days. You should experience considerable relief at around 2 weeks. I had three of the issues you mentioned and was facing surgery when I read an article in my dentist's waiting room in a reputable magazine about this. A trial study was done in Europe using the above by a research group using 100 men with cronic back pain. After 30 days(according to the article), 75 reported "Substantial reduction" in pain with the majority of these reporting "no noticeable" pain at the end of the 30 day period!. The remainder of the group experienced some to considerable pain reduction. My pain was better in two weeks, gone in four! I still continue to take one B Complex pill every day for over 10 years now-don't want it back! I don't know what, or how, it works but it worked for me. Try it, sounds like you have much(pain!) to lose!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Try what I use. Take one 50-70 mg vitamin "B Complex"(over the counter) supplement pill "every day" for 30 days. You should experience considerable relief at around 2 weeks. I had three of the issues you mentioned and was facing surgery when I read an article in my dentist's waiting room in a reputable magazine about this. A trial study was done in Europe using the above by a research group using 100 men with cronic back pain. After 30 days(according to the article), 75 reported "Substantial reduction" in pain with the majority of these reporting "no noticeable" pain at the end of the 30 day period!. The remainder of the group experienced some to considerable pain reduction. My pain was better in two weeks, gone in four! I still continue to take one B Complex pill every day for over 10 years now-don't want it back! I don't know what, or how, it works but it worked for me. Try it, sounds like you have much(pain!) to lose!!


Yes I was on what was called metanx , foltanx was the generic but my Medicare Part D wont pay for it now so yes I have been taking B Complex but haven't in about a month need to get some but the foot dr gave me the metanx to start with for my neuropathy in my feet yes they help but insurance wont pay for them now says there a food but my insurance when I was working did so I ask the druggist what would be the closest otc stuff and she said B Complex Thanks Im on Lyrica also for nerve pain


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Try what I use. Take one 50-70 mg vitamin "B Complex"(over the counter) supplement pill "every day" for 30 days. You should experience considerable relief at around 2 weeks. I had three of the issues you mentioned and was facing surgery when I read an article in my dentist's waiting room in a reputable magazine about this. A trial study was done in Europe using the above by a research group using 100 men with cronic back pain. After 30 days(according to the article), 75 reported "Substantial reduction" in pain with the majority of these reporting "no noticeable" pain at the end of the 30 day period!. The remainder of the group experienced some to considerable pain reduction. My pain was better in two weeks, gone in four! I still continue to take one B Complex pill every day for over 10 years now-don't want it back! I don't know what, or how, it works but it worked for me. Try it, sounds like you have much(pain!) to lose!!


B Complex restores or heals the nerves is what it does I took a percription vitamin called Foltanx its a b-6 b-12 vitamin stronger version of B complex yes it helped


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Liver has a lot of b vitamins.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

fishless said:


> Anyone have expierence with medicinal marijuana for chronic back pain that can,t be corrected with surgery? I have been taking prescription opiods and want to get away from them I am hoping medicinal marijuana actually works


 I don't want to have to smoke it tried that stuff when I was young didn't like it and never smoked it again


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

fishless said:


> Anyone have expierence with medicinal marijuana for chronic back pain that can,t be corrected with surgery? I have been taking prescription opiods and want to get away from them I am hoping medicinal marijuana actually works


Medical marijuana is most successful with IBS and fibromyalgia. And successful for some with many pain syndromes. It is about to be offered in Ohio in various forms, but I don't think that the flower form (smoking) is allowed.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Bruce lee smoked weed for his back pain.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A good D/O is the way to go


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

TheKing said:


> Medical marijuana is most successful with IBS and fibromyalgia. And successful for some with many pain syndromes. It is about to be offered in Ohio in various forms, but I don't think that the flower form (smoking) is allowed.


Yes it can work.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> A good D/O is the way to go


Doobie/Opium?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

polebender said:


> Doobie/Opium?


Lmao dr of osteopathic saved my butt 2 times


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

slimdaddy45 said:


> B Complex restores or heals the nerves is what it does I took a percription vitamin called Foltanx its a b-6 b-12 vitamin stronger version of B complex yes it helped


B Complex worked for me! My sciatica(pinched nerve) is(has been for several years) completely gone, as is the stenosis pain. I'm 72 and still go out and cut/split a rick of oak w/o anything more than a little back "stiffness", or anything else I want to do. One other thing I started(10-12 years ago) as part of my self-induced back pain treatment is sleeping in a L-Boy recliner! I couldn't raise up from sleeping in a bed on my back in the morning,had to roll out of bed onto the floor, then "drag" myself upright by grabbing onto the bed! I use the lever on the recliner to get myself upright-kinda like one of those "lift chairs"! I still do it! Another thing is I don't put the recliner "flat"-I leave my upper torso in abt a 45 degree "raised" position. I Had some esophageal ulcers(pre-cancerous)from excess stomach acid about the same time as the back issues(now also taking a daily pill for that) and this lessens the possibility of stomach acid coming/backing up into my throat!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> B Complex worked for me! My sciatica(pinched nerve) is(has been for several years) completely gone, as is the stenosis pain. I'm 72 and still go out and cut/split a rick of oak w/o anything more than a little back "stiffness", or anything else I want to do. One other thing I started(10-12 years ago) as part of my self-induced back pain treatment is sleeping in a L-Boy recliner! I couldn't raise up from sleeping in a bed on my back in the morning,had to roll out of bed onto the floor, then "drag" myself upright by grabbing onto the bed! I use the lever on the recliner to get myself upright-kinda like one of those "lift chairs"! I still do it! Another thing is I don't put the recliner "flat"-I leave my upper torso in abt a 45 degree "raised" position. I Had some esophageal ulcers(pre-cancerous)from excess stomach acid about the same time as the back issues(now also taking a daily pill for that) and this lessens the possibility of stomach acid coming/backing up into my throat!


I need to get me another recliner mine wore out and never got one yet but I do sleep in bed but I cannot sleep on the flat of my back I sleep on one side then roll to the other side and kinda roll to sit up and then stand up


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You should have a raise chair handy the rest of your life.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I need to get me another recliner mine wore out and never got one yet but I do sleep in bed but I cannot sleep on the flat of my back I sleep on one side then roll to the other side and kinda roll to sit up and then stand up


When you replace your recliner take a look at the electric ones instead of the mechanical.
The mechanicals only have three positions but a electrical can be stopped at any position, so you can a position that fits or if you get butt sore you can make a small adjustment for a change.
When I had my shoulder rebuilt I had to buy a recliner to sleep in for the first four weeks and the sales lady pointed this out, was she ever right! It cost a $75 extra but was well spent.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> I had surgery from him as well. Didn’t do squat for me. His follow up was quite disappointing. I went to New Albany a couple weeks ago and will be going back now that I got another mri done on Friday. You may look into the OrthoNeuro center.


Barasi w/Ortho Nuero did both my knees and more recently my rotator cuff in New Albany. I've had GREAT success with them.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

polebender said:


> Doobie/Opium?


Err?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You all might of heard me say on here before but I've got a bad case of scoliosis. My spine lists out to the left about 40 degrees. I'm 63 and so far no surgery. So far.
I, like many others here, live in constant pain. I've got a great chiropractor who used to be able to do me some good. Not so much anymore. I've been seeing him about a handful of times a year since 1999. 
I really don't know what the future holds for me. It scares me to death when I think about surgery. Many here have had great success, but I figure if you pulled 100 people who under went the scalpel, more than not would prolly say, don't do it. 
Last week I was walking, "sideways." Shoulders to the right, hips to the left. (Less painful)
I'm a lukewarm mess.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> You all might of heard me say on here before but I've got a bad case of scoliosis. My spine lists out to the left about 40 degrees. I'm 63 and so far no surgery. So far.
> I, like many others here, live in constant pain. I've got a great chiropractor who used to be able to do me some good. Not so much anymore. I've been seeing him about a handful of times a year since 1999.
> I really don't know what the future holds for me. It scares me to death when I think about surgery. Many here have had great success, but I figure if you pulled 100 people who under went the scalpel, more than not would prolly say, don't do it.
> Last week I was walking, "sideways." Shoulders to the right, hips to the left. (Less painful)
> I'm a lukewarm mess.


That's the way I walk most of the time especially when Im hurting yes I9 was scared sh-tless when I had my surgery but once they shoot the juice to you to put you aint so bad but after aint so good eat pain pills like candy and sleep a lot one4 good thing I didn't have no staples or stitches they glued me back together and put butterflies on it


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I strongly urge seeing a chiropractor. Had the same issue about a month ago. Literally couldn't get out of bed. Went to emergency room. Got meds. Doc suggested I see a chiropractor. Went the next day looking like the hunchback of ND. Walked out feeling the same. Next day woke up with absolutely no pain. Chiropractor said pinched nerve. It was like night and day.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

bumpus said:


> I have back issues as well, I have an inversion table like some of the other guys on here I've had decent luck with it. I had my first surgery when I was 29 here I am 33 and probably needing another my first one they just shaved the bulged disc down so it wasn't rubbing on my siatic nerve but it bulged again I don't want to go through another temporary fix and I don't want to get fused I've heard they do an artificial disc replacement but it's a special needs basis so I'm kind of stuck in limbo. Over all I think the table helps me but I feel it's also just a temporary fix for a permanent problem I've tried the physical therapy with all the stretches and the chiropractors with the traction but neither seemed to help, whatever you do I hope it works out for you back pains no joke and it surely does'nt make life any easier sometimes you can't even get comfortable in bed, when it's really bad I spent about 4 months sleeping in a recliner every night best of luck to you finding a better solution.


I know how ya feel, bump. Been sleep'n in a recliner for about 15 years now. It's the ONLY thing that works for me.
I never opted for surgery because 9 outta 10 guys i know who had it are worse off than before.
I spent 35 years doing railroad labor and all of us, i mean all of us, have or had back problems.
Good luck, Slimedaddy, i will send a prayer to you.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> That's the way I walk most of the time especially when Im hurting yes I9 was scared sh-tless when I had my surgery but once they shoot the juice to you to put you aint so bad but after aint so good eat pain pills like candy and sleep a lot one4 good thing I didn't have no staples or stitches they glued me back together and put butterflies on it


I feel sorry for you brother and I also feel your pain. I feel sorry for any and everybody here who suffers from back pain or any debilitating pain. 
With me it's a triple edged sword. I don't want to take pain pills, I don't want the knife, and I don't want pain.
I had cortisone shots administered into my spine via an xray. The cortisone might as well of been sugar water. 
Deep down I guess I know what the inevitable will be....the knife.
Slim daddy, when my back isn"t hurting too bad I try to do plank exercises to strengthen my core. Lay down on your belly and raise up on your elbows while trying to tighten your abdomen muscles...if you can.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

McTarnahan's absorbent blue lotion it will take care of those leg cramps and minor to medium pain won't heal a back but helps with pain. Oh by the way it's sold for race horses temp relief of soreness and stiffness. I feel for anyone with back pain the thing I use to fear was sneezing when my back gives out.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I have fused spine L4/5 two plates. 6 screws 4 screws broke this was done 22 years ago doc said can’t make you new but better made it working and thru life now the disc above and below is gone and arthritis bad but I would do it again also both knees replaced and hips. shoulders shot and neuropathy hand and feet. I am 61 thinking about disability just getting to hard not whining but feel your pain wish I had answer just hang in there if you see me you think nothing wrong. But night sucks


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ive also been dealing with couple herniated disc for around twenty years now, constant pain, afraid of surgery. I told the wife when it got to a point I could not do what i want then maybe. I did get relief at OSU therapy doing the reverse back exten. laying on floor. 
I still work eleven hour days in the factory but have an office i can go lay down and do the stretch when things get to bad. See several who suffer here from lower back pain, I've yet to find a pain med that works on the nerve pain. Ive gone through the injections and something to do with radio freq,. labration I think that was supposed to burn some nerves , never felt anything from that either. Oh well


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

My wife had a herniated disc and a bulging disc 2 years ago. Had a lot of pain. Once we knew what the problem was we went to a very good chiropractor and he completely fixed it. She had to go twice a week to start with then gradually less and less. Now she goes every 3 months. Absolutely no pain or any problems now. Not sure why someone would go to a medical doctor for a back problem because all they do is give pain meds which do not fix the problem. I wish everyone the best.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> My wife had a herniated disc and a bulging disc 2 years ago. Had a lot of pain. Once we knew what the problem was we went to a very good chiropractor and he completely fixed it. She had to go twice a week to start with then gradually less and less. Now she goes every 3 months. Absolutely no pain or any problems now. Not sure why someone would go to a medical doctor for a back problem because all they do is give pain meds which do not fix the problem. I wish everyone the best.


In the beginning my chiropractor helped me out greatly. One tweaking and I'd be good to go for a few months to a half a year. Those days are gone. Now he can barely scratch the surface and like I said, I've been seeing this dude since late 1999 and he is good.
When I take my shirt off and you stand behind me, you can see where my left side sticks out from the scoliosis. It's quite pronounced. I'll see if I can find one of my xrays. You'd swear in was taken from the side and not head on.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Burkcarp1 said:


> My wife had a herniated disc and a bulging disc 2 years ago. Had a lot of pain. Once we knew what the problem was we went to a very good chiropractor and he completely fixed it. She had to go twice a week to start with then gradually less and less. Now she goes every 3 months. Absolutely no pain or any problems now. Not sure why someone would go to a medical doctor for a back problem because all they do is give pain meds which do not fix the problem. I wish everyone the best.


People with back problems have different results then others. At one time I was going to our chiropractor three times a week, for months. With my issues ,when he would do the adjustment I walked out feeling fine and within hours the pain would return. Over the years I would go back but it's just never worked for me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got my In-Line Back Stretch Bench a few days ago., already I can feel an improvement.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I found 'leaning forward' when walking or standing for extended periods took some of the "pinch" off my sciatic/nerve pain problem. I was 'embarrassed' being seen walking that way as it compounds the impression of "aging!"(and I always thought I could "wrestle a gorilla into submission" even in my 60's!) That's about the time I discovered the B Complex therapy(and subsequent success!) I mention in earlier postings on this thread. Now in my 70's, I(fantasize) I can still do it!
Lately, I've been walking with a serious limp. My left ankle must have been injured at some point(possibly hugh school football) and I think arthritis has gotten hold of it. Along with "intermittent" deep ankle pain is pain in my second and third toes. I am thinking this(toe pain) is an off-shoot of the arth. ankle-or possibly gout(which I've never had before). Funny thing is, this "flares up" for a couple weeks, then completely gone for a couple weeks! Grandpa was right, it sucks getting old!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My 67 year old buddy, who is in really bad shape, always says you have to be a badass to get old. I'm not a badass so i guess i'll just have to suffer like the rest of you all.
The last 6 or 7 years, he has spent more time in Cleveland Clinic than at home.
I had to take 8 years off from fishing for my bad back, couldn't take the pounding. The last 2 years i've come back to it cuz my back feels somewhat better. I lost 50 lbs. and walk as much as possible.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> I found 'leaning forward' when walking or standing for extended periods took some of the "pinch" off my sciatic/nerve pain problem. I was 'embarrassed' being seen walking that way as it compounds the impression of "aging!"(and I always thought I could "wrestle a gorilla into submission" even in my 60's!) That's about the time I discovered the B Complex therapy(and subsequent success!) I mention in earlier postings on this thread. Now in my 70's, I(fantasize) I can still do it!
> Lately, I've been walking with a serious limp. My left ankle must have been injured at some point(possibly hugh school football) and I think arthritis has gotten hold of it. Along with "intermittent" deep ankle pain is pain in my second and third toes. I am thinking this(toe pain) is an off-shoot of the arth. ankle-or possibly gout(which I've never had before). Funny thing is, this "flares up" for a couple weeks, then completely gone for a couple weeks! Grandpa was right, it sucks getting old!


When we go to Walmart or some big store I ride the cart but sometimes there all gone so I walk a little ways then have to lean over the cart for a bit of relief walk 5 mins and lean over again . I was in WALMART once was by myself and I got clear in back of the store and couldn't go no more pain was bad so I was leaning over a trashcan an employee saw me and asked if I was ok told her my problem and she went and got me a rider I can only go so long and the longer im on my feet the worse the pain gets . I know people think im just lazy cause im a fatboy but that aint the case which Ive seen young people them and I think the same of them


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

days. Forward is the worst thing in the world for my back. I have to watch my back to make it feel better. Jumping over just compounds my issue or pain.
It's funny how different every bodies backs are. Must be the curvature of my spine.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Got my In-Line Back Stretch Bench a few days ago., already I can feel an improvement.


John, I can't figure that contraption out.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Slimdaddy, not to be rude, i don't even know you. But the best thing you can do is drop as much weight as you can. If i did it, anyone can. I'm an Italian and i grew up on bread and spagetti and naturally that was the hardest thing to give up. Give it a try, what have you got to loose except weight? Once you get started, it gets easier every day.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't take the time to read all the replies, but as diesel said, removing a bunch of weight will help tremendously. I used to joke that my back hurt from holding my front up, I dropped 50lbs and it was a huge help. It isn't easy, and only gets worse if you don't. Imagine how much stress on your joints would be removed by losing 100lbs. Just pick up a 25lb dumbbell, imagine four times that. Don't eat ANYTHING after 7pm. Remove any soda or alcohol you may be consuming. Try walking a half mile, increase from there.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's like an old Midieval Rack. The foot portion extends outward as you crank it. It's designed for lower back decompression.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> Slimdaddy, not to be rude, i don't even know you. But the best thing you can do is drop as much weight as you can. If i did it, anyone can. I'm an Italian and i grew up on bread and spagetti and naturally that was the hardest thing to give up. Give it a try, what have you got to loose except weight? Once you get started, it gets easier every day.


Yes Ive tried to lose but its hard but this time last yr I was going to the gym and lost 35 riding a stationary bike if my pain would ease up I would like to go back after the 1st of the yr to do it again and Ive thought about the bypass surgery also but just don't know about that see how my back is here soon and go back to the gym and try to stick with it longer than last yr I only went about 3 months . your not rude it is the truth I need to lose some weight


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

God bless ya, brother. Give it your all. We only get one shot at this life, right?
I think you can do it, bro!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> God bless ya, brother. Give it your all. We only get one shot at this life, right?
> I think you can do it, bro!


Yea Im 6'4'' and 394 but I don't consider that I'm sloppy fat I mean my belly don't hang over my tallywhacker lol Im just a big man but when I was working I stayed right around 320 if I could get there I would be happy .My dr has told me if I would lose some it would help but I don't think I eat that much usually I only eat once a day at supper time I eat one plate and don't go back for seconds . My wife makes my plate and she puts what she thinks I need but I know I need to do better it will help me all the way around


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Sure wish you would start eating more than once a day in the evening slimdaddy. Especially with sugar issues.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Eating once a day before bed is what sumo wrestlers do to put on weight and slow their metabolism. 

If you eat in the evening and hit the weights or the treadmill its a different story. But having back pain forcing you sedentary and eating before bed will add weight.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My mom has been doing acupuncture for her back pain and loves it. Shes got stenosis and her l-3 and l-4 are fused from an infection. Shes gonna try the pain relieving patches on her spine next.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fellow members...I have never talked about it on here but I too understand what chronic back and sciatica pain feels like. I got hurt about 9 months ago just simply putting my tailgate down and bending awkwardly...I missed a week of work when it first happened....I could barely stand let alone walk without yelping in pain. I suffered and struggled and just absorbed the pain. Recently I've gotten back into taking creatine and protein shakes daily and the pain has been so much reduced that I feel compelled to share my experience. It will cost you about $30. Protein is not cheap. The pic is of what I like and use. I buy these things from the grocery store, giant eagle. Creatine is taken for the primary purpose of increasing the amount of anaerobic work your muscles can do. A side effect is that your muscles will hold water. I suspect that is cushioning my spine. The protein is pure protein, the main ingredient is protein isolate...if you buy protein make sure the first, main, ingredient is protein isolate...it gives your body the materials it needs to rebuild. I have been taking protein and creatine daily for about 10 days and the back and sciatic pain is almost gone. I haven't felt this good since I got hurt. If you don't feel better within a week or 10 days, this might not help you...but it's worked so well for me I have to share it. I'm not a doctor. Just sharing my experience. there's no more shooting, stinging pain.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dont see how it can hurt..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I didn't take the time to read all the replies, but as diesel said, removing a bunch of weight will help tremendously. I used to joke that my back hurt from holding my front up, I dropped 50lbs and it was a huge help. It isn't easy, and only gets worse if you don't. Imagine how much stress on your joints would be removed by losing 100lbs. Just pick up a 25lb dumbbell, imagine four times that. Don't eat ANYTHING after 7pm. Remove any soda or alcohol you may be consuming. Try walking a half mile, increase from there.


That's actually not a joke. It's what really happens when you have too much weight out front. It pulls your lower spine into an unnatural curve! For anyone with lower back issues, losing weight should be a top priority.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

PT gal told me this AND IT WORKED, sit on the edge of a chair spread legs bend down try to touch the floor with your finger tips, hold there for 20sec rest do again. after some try,s you,ll see that you,ve streched up some ,do four five times a day, helps.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

G.lock said:


> When you replace your recliner take a look at the electric ones instead of the mechanical.
> The mechanicals only have three positions but a electrical can be stopped at any position, so you can a position that fits or if you get butt sore you can make a small adjustment for a change.
> When I had my shoulder rebuilt I had to buy a recliner to sleep in for the first four weeks and the sales lady pointed this out, was she ever right! It cost a $75 extra but was well spent.


I have one now a friend of mine mother passed and she gave me her electric recliner


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have suffered with back pain on and off for 30 +years. I tore the muscles in my right lower back. The blood mass showed up on the x rays, missed 6 weeks of work. Being out of shape makes it unbearable at times . I'm 5'7" and 177. For me it's hard, diabetic , serious work injuries,it all takes a toll. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

PM sent to you slimdaddy and fishless.....check it and follow - you will get relief. I have seen so many first hand accounts that there are too many success stories to share.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> PM sent to you slimdaddy and fishless.....check it and follow - you will get relief. I have seen so many first hand accounts that there are too many success stories to share.


so it cant be publicly seen?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Dovans said:


> so it cant be publicly seen?


We can show you, but then we have to kill you.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't want to deal with the naysayers. I have seen dozens of real life examples including my father who is dying from brain cancer get his life back. I personally know of many people that were at the end of their rope (literally wanting to die) that this has saved their life. I even offer to pay for it for anybody to try (over age 18).

PM sent to you Dovans


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish n fool can you copy me as well please...ty...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

And me!


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

Whatever you do don't call the Laser Spine Institute, my brother-in-law had back problem and went to them and they told him that they would have to do microdiscectomy's on 5 disc's. Bunch of butchers, he only had a mild bulge on L5. Best thing to do is get an MRI and let your GP recommend a specialist if you need one.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Me three!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I've suffered with back pain for 25 years , I'd try anything, send it to me also, PLEASE


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

my wife has been on the Keto diet for over 6 months now and has lost considerable weight. She finally has got me to try it. So several weeks ago started this and all of a sudden i have noticed the pain in my lower back is not as severe as it has been and some times during day at work doesnt hurt at all. I have herniated discs in lower back, have had for twenty some years and most of time have pain all the time.
been through all the injections and etc. no surgery . Thinking this new diet as had an effect , hope so.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Come on FnF, what is it? Is it the vitamin B Complex supplements? I've posted that one on here several times! Never heard if anyone even tried it, or results-but there are many on here who are desparate for ANY relief!! Give it up brother!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> Slimdaddy, not to be rude, i don't even know you. But the best thing you can do is drop as much weight as you can. If i did it, anyone can. I'm an Italian and i grew up on bread and spagetti and naturally that was the hardest thing to give up. Give it a try, what have you got to loose except weight? Once you get started, it gets easier every day.


I went to the dr today and Ive lost 11# since I was there 2 months ago so its a start


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good job, Slimdaddy.
Keep it up, brother, you can do it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

slow and steady brother


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> PM sent to you slimdaddy and fishless.....check it and follow - you will get relief. I have seen so many first hand accounts that there are too many success stories to share.


I would appreciate the PM as well when you get a chance...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry cannot keep up with PMs. No there is no magic bullet - if you have an issue causing you pain you will need to find the root cause and treat it to correct the issue in your body. 

However, anybody taking meds for pain (or otherwise) I would recommend you to research Kratom. I do not know if I can post this website here. I also know many people will doubt this all natural substance - so did I and just about every single person I have ever spoken with about it......until they try it.

Kratom will eliminate pain in your body without any buzz or "high" and there is no addiction or cravings. It is a highly effective, all natural, and very inexpensive. It has been consumed and used in Asia for thousands of years with no significant side effects. If you take Vic, Perc, Oxy, etc. Kratom will do the same or better for your pain while permitting you to obtain clarity (because there is no narco buzz / foggy head, etc.). It also doesn't make your body tired out like pain pills; most report a great deal more energy than when on prescription meds. You cannot overdose on Kratom and again there is no buzz to chase.

I cannot stress enough for anybody interested you should ONLY do business with Miracle Kratom based in Columbus. They have a physical store front with not only direct suppliers from Asia, but they also have the big $ equipment and scan every shipment for quality and any impurities. 90% of what you find online has items mixed in it and/or is old "stale" kratom that is not effective. The workers here are knowledgeable and compassionate and they can recommend what will help you. Call and ask for Christian (one of the owners) - he has helped so many people I cannot type about it. Read the reviews on the website - they are real people not bots. They have a facebook page for those with facebook accounts.

https://buykratompowders.com/

I have seen more than just my own father in such poor shape they prayed for the end. Physicians prescribing Percocet and Oxycodone and they are just miserable - in pain, depressed, mostly inactive, just hard to find the strength to go on. This will change your life around - seen dozens of first hand cases. Treat it like the medicine it is and do yourself a favor and stop taking pain pills that are just terrible for your body. 

Research the Kratom bible and you can read a lot of information including chemical makeup, etc. It basically contains the same compounds as pharma narcos with the exception of the compounds that buzz us and make us addicted. Likely not a mistake US medicine contains these compounds but that is another discussion.

Trust me I know everybody will be skeptical; haven't met the first person yet that was not. It is also funny that word is spreading about Kratom as 2 members here told me through PM after I mentioned this that others have told them about Kratom and suggested they try it. One guy even had some Kratom a customer of his gave him when he learned of his pain issues associated with his back but had not tried it. 

admins if not appropriate please remove - just trying to help people!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My son has had five back surgery's and was using pain pills with limited success. He stared using Kratom and over time he has reduced his discomfort by 90+%. Don't know how effective it will be on Arthritis but thinking about giving it a try. I understand there are different types of Kratom ?????


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Short drift it absolutely will help your arthritis pain . Any condition that causes pain in the body or discomfort Kratom will help. Kratom comes in green red and white leaf vein varieties grown in different areas of Asia. Miracle Kratom may have up to 50 different strains at one time they each will all work on pain but have different characteristics. I have learned quite a bit in 2 1/2 years but I recommend anyone with any condition that is causing pain to contact the store . It doesn’t matter if you are an addict for recreation. or just simply taking pain medication to help surgery or other ailments they know your condition and can make a proper recommendation and dosage to assist you


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Lastly thank you for sharing that shortdrift I know many people are skeptical I was also. I have been absolutely amazed at the results of what this natural leaf will do.

I know you are a respected member here and honestly just because you shared your sons success others will be more willing to try. 

I am working on mailing out some to the few of you not able to get to the store. I apologize but cannot answerall the messages I’m working 12-15 hour days 7 days a week (just got home left at 5:30 this morning).


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, Kratom has gotten popular and Gov wants to be involved. There is a push to make Kratom a Schedule 1 drug. Made the news today on Channel 4.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.nbc4i.com/news/local-news/kratom-advocate-says-substance-is-saving-lives/1799785757


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I bet my mom would love to try kratom. She’s always listening to the silly doctors on tv and buying miracle pills. She smells like icy hot and is covered in pain patches on her shoulder and knees. Shes doing a lot of physical therapy trying to learn how to walk again. 30 strains is a lot to choose from? Any favorites?


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

I to know all to well what you are going thru.Ive had surgery's on top one another,I have a fusion pump which the box that they fill is in side of my stomach ,they fill it about every other month then the line goes around my side into my spine.Then Ive a nerve stimulator that goes on both sides of my upper spine,it shut off the pain off from going to your brain without the two I in my wheel-chair,so they do help you check into they with your doctor.
another thing you might consider is a herb called kratom,you can get it online.I had a lady in the doctors office tell me about it.you need a script,it makes a hell of a difference I'm my pain,the bottle says to take 5 at a time,but I only take two at a time it's not addictive.Ive been on every pain pill they make but now I don't have to,it is some thing you should try.the doctors know about it,but don't what to tell you sbout it because they don't make money on it or more doctor visits.give it a try you what believe how well it works.you'll be about to go to Florida and enjoy you're self,{GOODFISHING}


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

seems like there are a lot of danger warnings about Kratom


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

glasseyes said:


> seems like there are a lot of danger warnings about Kratom


I thing every thing has warnings,but I no a lot of people that take it and no one has any trouble with it,its just a suggestion


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Everything has side effects. If i eat ice cream every day it’ll effect my blood sugar eventually. So i eat junk food occasionally not all the time. I been taking a teaspoon of royal jelly every day and i build up a tolerance to it and it’ll close my throat and gives me hives on my neck. But its great for my weight lifting so i take it for a while and then i’ll stop taking it to avoid building up the intolerance. Alcohol is the best pain killer but it can effect your relationships and is addicting. Not as easy to put down when ur on it.


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

Best thing for back pain is a massage therapist that specializes in trigger point therapy 
Mansfield Ohio .... Ontario Massage Clinic
They are the best around !!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

freddie55 said:


> Best thing for back pain is a massage therapist that specializes in trigger point therapy
> Mansfield Ohio .... Ontario Massage Clinic
> They are the best around !!!


It totally depends on what the pain is caused by whether a massage is the best thing to do.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> It totally depends on what the pain is caused by whether a massage is the best thing to do.


You are 100% correct bobk. 
Especially if the pain is causes by something out of whack pressing against a nerve.
In the right circumstances, the wrong movement or wrong pressure being applied could be very devastating.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

mostly my back hurt from weak muscles. I used the ham glute machine with rows and different low back exercizes like the superman to strengthen it up. I improved my form on the dead lift and do a lot of single leg work to take pressure off my back. My back is getting shredded.

I get inflamation in my back/joints too sometimes due to allergies. Nothing you can do, just have to wait a few days for it to go down.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

many things effect the relief of my back pain and inflamation. i have found that when i cut out all processed foods and absolutely no sugar, my back pain and joints in general improved dramaticly.


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

I've had the trigger point therapy,my self didn't help me.now with everything that's been done they won't touch me with that or chiro.ive been fighting mine for over 30 yr's I crushed with a piece of 2400 pounds of pipe.after I made it Thur the military and the gulf war but ended up on drilling rigs just to make ends in between working at BF good rich




freddie55 said:


> Best thing for back pain is a massage therapist that specializes in trigger point therapy
> Mansfield Ohio .... Ontario Massage Clinic
> They are the best around !!!


----------

